# Corn scheme EGGS list...



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

As requested, here is the list so far..
We will do a seperate one for hatchlings.

*Paul dougals so far:-*
*1 Pewter het Amel x Charcoal het pewter 20 good eggs*

*2 Anery Motley x Anery Motley 17 eggs*

*3 Ultramel Anery x Amel 20 eggs*

*Nigel so far:-*
*1 amel stripe het lavender X bloodred het hypo lav stripe and amel*
*2 caramel snow X same*
*3 amel stripe ph lavender X bloodred het hypo lav stripe and amel*
*4 lavender X potential lavender ghost.. proving out hets*
*5 amel X sulfur*
*6 ghost stripe X same*
*7 amel stripe het caramel X butter stripe*
*8 bloodred het hypo lavender X bloodred het hypo lavender amel and stripe*
*9 bloodred X normal het cinder bloodred*
*10 blizzard X same*
*11 amel X snow*
*12 small double clutch on the caramel snows.. 3 good eggs*
*13 butter motley x sulfur...*
*14 repeat of number 2.. amel stripe to bloodred.. DOUBLE clutch 7 eggs i think.*
*15 opal het anery x sunkissed... no known hets*
*16 amber ph amel, charcoal, lavender and bloodred to male bloodred het amel, stripe, lav and hypo*
*17 lav x poss lav ghost.. small 2nd clutch of 3 eggs.. 4/5 were duds*
*18 repeat of number 5... big second clutch of about 16*

*Paul Chase so far:-*
*1 amel ht caramel X caramel bloodred*
*2 amel ht caramel motley X butter motley*
*3 creamsicle ht caramel mot x creamsicle motley ht caramel*
*4 creamsicle motley ht caramel x same*
*5 amel motley X butter motley*
*6 amel ht caramel X same*
*7 anery stripe X normal ht lav/anery/amel/hypo*
*8 normal ht caramel/hypo/stripe/amel X amel ht caramel/stripe/hypo*
*9 bloodred ht lavender X normal ht lav/blood/hypo/amel/anery*
*10 amel ht caramel/stripe/anery X same*
*11 Normal ht lavender & bloodred*
*12 number 12 caramel (waiting for het details)*
*13 anery ht lavender/stripe/hypo X normal ht lavender/stripe/amel/hypo*
*14 normal ht lav/bloodred 2 X same (is this 2 females paul)??*
*15 same as above paul*
*16 amel ht caramel/stripe X same*
*17 amel X butter motley*
*18 bloodred ht amel X pewter (pauld's male)*
*19 amel ht caramel X caramel bloodred.. double clutch from number 1*
*20 lavender ht stripe female layed today Xed with normal ht lav/stripe/hypo/amel/anery*


*Jenny and Shaun:-*
*1 Ultramel anery x Snow het Motley*
*2 het Topaz x Caramel *
*3 het Topaz x Amel het Lava*
*4 Abbotts Okeetee x Abbotts Okeetee*
*5 Butter motley x Goldust het Motley*
*6 Sunglow Motley x Amel het Anery*
*7 Caramel (suspected Amber or het Amber) x hypo lavender*
*8 Butter Motley x same*
*9 Hypo Blood het Opal Stripe x Hypo het Opal Motley 8 eggs*
*10 fire x fire... only about 3 good eggs.*
*11 Het Inferno ph Anery x Amel het Anery only a couple off eggs, this one is more to prove if the het inferno is het anery or not.. will affect next years plans depending on the outcome.*
*12 pewter x pewter*

1. A few so far that may not work out.. my ghost stripe eggs were looking very ropey to start with, so may not hatch any.
2. Jenny and Shauns amber laid a clutch of duds.
3. I think we have now no chance of blood stripes of any sort this year.
4. Cinder male hasnt YET mated with any females, will give him one more go next week.. so its likely there will be NO 100% het cinders or visual cinders, UNLESS I get a share of a clutch with Toyah or upper keys het hypo cinder x same... then I may have a few later in the year.
The only other option of cinder is upper keys het cinder bloodred x same, female doesnt appear gravid but will try again, I have had 2 other females this year take on the 8th time of asking, so you never know.. I do have eggs from the male het cinder bloodred to a bloodred female tho, so hope for bloods poss het cinder.
Will add any news, good or bad as we go along..
There will be extra clutches not mentioned aswell as we have had a couple of changes of plans due to some of the males not mating, we have 5 males being proved out, so some of those will prove out visual morphs that we may not have listed...
There are many many more eggs to be laid between us, so if you dont see the ones you have your name on.. dont panic just yet, its not too late.. and remember, you WILL get your money back if the snakes are not produced.


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

My Lavender het Blood is now laying, she was paired with Nige's Hypo Blood ph Amel Lav Stripe : victory:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

hmmm, accidental plasmas lol


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

Hopefully :flrt:


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> 4. Cinder male hasnt YET mated with any females, will give him one more go next week.. so its likely there will be NO 100% het cinders or visual cinders, UNLESS I get a share of a clutch with Toyah or upper keys het hypo cinder x same... then I may have a few later in the year.


Hey Nige, expecting eggs from the Upper Keys het hypo cinder pair to lay in the next week, so fingers crossed


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

stan said:


> Hey Nige, expecting eggs from the Upper Keys het hypo cinder pair to lay in the next week, so fingers crossed


 thats great news mate... at least one part of the cinder line is awake this year lol.


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

Looking very good guys. Thanks for all your hard work! Looking foward to seeing the results and picking up my guys.

Ads


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

adsclarke said:


> Looking very good guys. Thanks for all your hard work! Looking foward to seeing the results and picking up my guys.
> 
> Ads


 thanks for your help mate... you'll be sure to get some top morphs, whichever of us they are from.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Still waiting on a few females to lay that have had a pre lay shed...


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

cheers nige for the list. can u let me know when the hatchlings im getting are cooking:2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i'll have a go mate... quite a lof of work keeping up with this, but i'm really putting in a lot of effort to do everything.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Little addition... I have a couple of shared clutches.. these MAY consist of a few cinders poss het hypo and some upper keys poss het hypo cinder and hypo uppers keys poss het cinder, as well as normal het blood ph cinder and... so there could well be a few more cinder bits than 1st thought.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

little bit of good news... had a chat woth Toyah, with regards to the shared pair of het hypo cinder we have, there are a nice bunch of eggs... , so hopefully if all goes well, we will have a nice clutch of babis to split, as we did last year,


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi
I'm watching your egg list with interest - I know what I'm hoping for, as do you! And Ads birthday is in a couple of weeks, so I'm looking forward to be able to break the news!

Debbie


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

NO PROBLEM DEBS lol... you may now be ok...
wish the rest would start laying :no1:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

fingers crossed for you Nige!


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

If you have any surplus males from the amel stripe het caramel X butter stripe then let me know


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

send me a pm on it mate, and i'll make sure there is one.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

You know I am not sure if I am brave enough, I think my OH would kick my arse!

I think I will have to either:

a) lurk and see what you have left after the rush and try to work on convincing her

or 

b) wait until next season

or 

c) distract her with a puppy while I buy it


Either way I best hold fire for now


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

More eggs :2thumb:

Hypo Blood ph Opal Stripe x Lavender het Blood

12 eggs laid

Hypo Blood ph Opal Stripe x Hypo het Opal Motley

8 eggs laid

more to follow : victory:


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

bloodcorn said:


> More eggs :2thumb:
> 
> Hypo Blood ph Opal Stripe x Lavender het Blood
> 
> ...


Here are pics of the eggs so far :2thumb:









_09101 - Ultramel Anery x Snow het Motley_









_09102 - het Topaz x Caramel_









09103 - het Topaz x Amel het Lava









09104 - Abbott's Okeetee x Same









09105 - Butter Motley x Golddust het Motley









_09106 - Sunglow Motley x Amel het Anery_









_09107 - Hypo Lavender x Caramel_









_09108 - Butter Motley x Butter Motley_









_09109 - Hypo Blood ph Opal Stripe x Lavender het Blood_


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

just added these eggs
12 small double clutch on the caramel snows.. 3 good eggs
13 butter motley x sulfur...

pics to follow in a couple of mins of the butter clutch


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Some nice snakes on the way there. Do you have to pay to get a sticky on an advert ?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Pete Q said:


> Some nice snakes on the way there. Do you have to pay to get a sticky on an advert ?


 no mate, its actually a mistake that i havent got round to sorting..
its not actually an advert and we're not taking any more orders.. so in theory, we have nothing to gain by leaving it here really..
where should it go? like what section?
it was in the snake pictures, but someone kicked off about it, so another mod moved it to here.


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

I think best would be either in Snakes or Breeding sections.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Kenorsanc said:


> I think best would be either in Snakes or Breeding sections.


 snakes as in the top section of the page, not the picture one i presume you mean dude?
breeding section may be better..
ironically, it was requested by people involved in the scheme, so the people moaning about it actually were looking into a thread that in no way possible could have been relevant to them anyway lol..
nevermind, plenty of nosey do gooders and pc perfect people on here..
i'll try not to upset any of them again in a hurry... just adds to the work load.


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

I think the breeding ones probably best but wherever you want your a mod after all!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Kenorsanc said:


> I think the breeding ones probably best but wherever you want your a mod after all!


 that doesnt seem to matter


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

long shot, but this one of pauls may do aswell.
8 normal ht caramel/hypo/stripe/amel X amel ht caramel/stripe/hypo

sure we had more than that?, will look thru the expected list.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

cant seem to find any others that we may have mate... so not likelyto have many at all, if any of course.. lets hope murphy is more generous on the double clutch...

on a better note, double clutch from the amel stripe poss het lavender to the blood het stripe, lav, amel and hypo boy.. this morning;.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

update...
opal het anery is laying, was mated to a sunkissed of no known hets


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

couple more clutches to add

Hypo Blood het Opal Stripe x Hypo het Opal Motley
8 eggs

Fire x Fire 
only about 3 good eggs in this one :bash:

Het Inferno ph Anery x Amel het Anery 
only 2 or 3 good ones in this one too :whip:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

all now updated on the front page...
keep an eye on it, it will change..
also dont forget to take a peek at the hatchlings thread


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

the opal must have laid about 25 eggs, although 3 were duds.. and a couple looks like they are a bit rough.. so maybe just under 20... but still very good..
she still looks big even after laying, was my biggest corn.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

so we got the amber... this one laying.
mother.. amber poss het amel, charcoal, lavender and bloodred.

father.. bloodred het amel, stripe, lavender and hypo..
so i'll add her to the list


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

update, small 2nd clutch for lav x poss lav ghost


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

Pewter x Pewter girl is now laying :flrt:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

cool, i'll add those..


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ithink apart from a few double clutches and maybe the odd straggler, we're pretty much done on the egg front..
hatchlings will be streaming in now, so keep aneye on the hatchlings pics thread when it starts...


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

Finally the het Topaz girl is laying :notworthy:

4 lovely eggs so far : victory:


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> ithink apart from a few double clutches and maybe the odd straggler, we're pretty much done on the egg front..
> hatchlings will be streaming in now, so keep aneye on the hatchlings pics thread when it starts...


Is there a list like this for hatchlings?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i think we will.. there is one started for the pictures.. but i think we will put one up of everything with details or sex, hets, poss hets etc... will be much easier.. showing numbers available.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

had my second clutch from amel to sulfur laid today... 1st clutch hatched last week and have stated sheding now.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

right.. dont think we're going to bother with this one any longer now... there may be the odd clutch and second clutch being laid, but we're pretty much done laying... 
i'll now start looking into the orders and start trying to work out what we can and cant do...
REMEMBER... the people in the scheme, will get scheme prices at shows... everyone else will pay the price they see, which will be a little higher.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

gonna close this one now...
check the hatchling threads progress
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/breeding/315948-corn-scheme-hatchling-info-dates.html


----------

